# Choke Preferance



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

What size choke do you use for trap? I just started working at the Capitol City Gun Club and have shot sporting clays a little and I'm a decent shot at that but have never even tried trap..planning on doing league next year. THanks, Nick


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

If shooting just standard 16 yard trap you can't go wrong with a modified choke. if shooting handicap yardage go with a full.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I use a mod all over, I shot a 97/100 at the 16yd last week then a couple of weeks ago i shot a 23/25 at the 25. So I think it works great.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I agree with the others. Start with mod. If you really start getting into the game, you might go tighter, but some folks stick with mod forever. Ask around at the state shoot this weekend. The very best shooters will be there and if there's one consistant fact about trapshooters, it's that they never run out of advice. :wink: Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Good advice on this post.. I agree with the mod over 16 yd trap but like to go tighter the farther back we go.. I use a full, most of the guys on our team shoot IM...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Is anyone going to be at the State Shoot in Bismarck?

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

When is it?


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

It's this weekend I was working there...


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

stolenbase said:


> What size choke do you use for trap? I just started working at the Capitol City Gun Club and have shot sporting clays a little and I'm a decent shot at that but have never even tried trap..planning on doing league next year. THanks, Nick


Just some more food for thought on the subject. Choke is really a matter of choice. Quick shooters who take the bird right out of the house obviously don't need much choke. Slower shooters may use tighter chokes. I think as you progress and possibly start competing you may want to change. Alot of the top trap shooters in the country use tighter chokes, 2 reasons mainly: (1) They like to see smoke. (2) It allows them to read their breaks, if the target is centered its smoke, if they break the right or left side its easy to adjust. Experiment a little till you find what your comfortable with. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

stolenbase said:


> It's this weekend I was working there...


I worked at mine last week, I feel sorry for you man, but its alot of money too.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I always used IC because that's all I had. At times, I wished I had atighter choke. You just have to get on them early.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I shot a full since I began to shoot trap in high school about ten years ago. This winter I bought a new 26" barrel for my 1100 with a fixed skeet choke for skeet shooting. My trap average with the skeet barrel went from about an 80 to 92. For now I'll stick with the skeet!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I love to smoke em, so a good Improved Modified choke works very well for me.

Bob A.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

It depends on your distance but, all you need is a improved Cylinder or a skeet. If you use these chokes you will probably put up higher scores :beer:


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

i use full myself ,but u should try them all and see what works best for u good luck


----------

